# Help! No internet connection after Win7 updates



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

This is on my second system, specs are about identical to my specs in my profile, but this mother board is the X48 Rampage Formula

Everything was working fine.  Last night, Win7 x64 did a mess of updates (huge).  I had restarted and was in GMail on IE when I saw a notficiation on the webpage that indicated I had lost internet connection.

I checked and sure enough, and found no IP address was assigned to IPv4 or IPv6

The motherboard has the *Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller*, and Win7 can see both ports just fine and can detect when a cable is plugged in, but simply cannot obtain an IP address.

Restarting the computer several times, same result, it cannot optain an IP address.  I tried the same hardwire that is working on my main computer (I'm writing on it now...) but no luck.

Uninstalled the 09 windows drivers for the controller and installed the 3/2012 version from Marvell here:  http://www.marvell.com/support/down...nhjZTF0vfN1mlGydBY531zz0lGF2hYmKC9!2084298837
Same result...

Is this possibly related to IPv6?  I notice on my XP machine the only Protocol was TCP/IP (no V4 or V6) spcificied.  WTF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

Try setting the IP address statically with both DNS servers and see if you get a connection.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try setting the IP address statically with both DNS servers and see if you get a connection.



I can do that for IPv4 protocol, but I have no idea how to do that for IPv6... the numbers would be different than what I pull of my XP system (IP/Subnet/Gateway)

I'll try it for IPv4 and be back.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 14, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I can do that for IPv4 protocol, but I have no idea how to do that for IPv6... the numbers would be different than what I pull of my XP system (IP/Subnet/Gateway)
> 
> I'll try it for IPv4 and be back.




Leave IPV6 alone, you should not be using this (not just yet) and reset IPV4 settings just like Brandon said. You can also utilize Win7's built in network troubleshooter to reset your LAN connection.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, when I did the IPv4 static address, it did one strange thing... I now have wireless connection...  I wasn't using that before and had it disabled.

What has me worried is the following:


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, I did get it working on try number 2 with a static address, but the Pysical Address is still the same... and it still won't connect dynamically






Is the Pysical Address the same as the MAC address???????  Am I looking at some sort of hardware failure...?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, the Physical Address is the MAC address, and definitely shouldn't be all 0s.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, the Physical Address is the MAC address, and definitely shouldn't be all 0s.



It's certainly not on the wireless side.

The problem happened while I was connected and online, question is why


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/e42d31af-66c2-4638-8a21-5837f26593db/

I found that, it seems like it might be a driver issue.  It seems like the answer fixed it for the person there.  Though someone else mentions resetting the BIOS too.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/e42d31af-66c2-4638-8a21-5837f26593db/
> 
> I found that, it seems like it might be a driver issue.  It seems like the answer fixed it for the person there.  Though someone else mentions resetting the BIOS too.



Yea, I saw that too...  I uninstalled the drivers and let Win7 reinstall through the wireless previously, so that didn't work.

I'll have to try this too:



> Its unacceptable.  The problem goes back even futher than Vista - It has been a problem since Windows XP initial release in 2001.  Yes ten years Microsoft! Yes its now in Windows 7.   eg: The Wireless LAN adaptor finds an access point but can not connect because (as shown when you run IPCONFIG)  "Media Disconnected"  the only work arounds I have found are:
> 
> WINDOWS XP:  netsh int ip reset reset.log  netsh winsock reset catalog - also in the registry HKLM/Serv/Ccset/TCPIP/Parm a new parameter DisableDHCPMediaSense with a Dword value of 1
> 
> WINDOWS Vista and Windows 7  (run as administrator) netsh winsock reset catalog  netsh int ipv4 reset resret.log  netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log  The registry patch for XP works also



Have to run out right now.  Thankfully, it's no problem working today in A/C, so I'll be back


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, but did you check the setting in device manager?

You might even try changing that setting to something and seeing if it gets applied.  You have to enter something in the field that matches the standard for a MAC address so 88-88-88-88-88-88 would work, but if you miss a number it doesn't.  So see if setting that setting overrides the 00-00-00-00-00-00, then if it does switch it back to No Preset and see if it goes back to using the correct MAC address.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, but did you check the setting in device manager?
> 
> You might even try changing that setting to something and seeing if it gets applied.  You have to enter something in the field that matches the standard for a MAC address so 88-88-88-88-88-88 would work, but if you miss a number it doesn't.  So see if setting that setting overrides the 00-00-00-00-00-00, then if it does switch it back to No Preset and see if it goes back to using the correct MAC address.



You were on the right track for sure.  It was previously assigned "Not Present" and the value box was blank.  I made up the 6 hex pairs and that didn't do anything to dynamic until a reboot.






  I'm still at a loss why:
1) No value was there
2) That I could assign one manually (I thought is was hard-wired)

*And WHY, WHY, WHY would all the connection FAIL while I was connected AND in a browser???*

Anyway, thanks... DHCP is now working.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have no idea as to why.  However, by default that value is blank, and Not Present is the checked.  This setting just allows you to override the hard-coded number with something.  When Not Present is selected, and the field is blank, the driver is supposed to automatically read the hard coded value from the hardware and use that.

Try changing it back to Not Present and see if that kicks the drive into gear and makes it read from the hardware again.  Sometimes just flipping this setting back and forth is enough to reset the driver and make it poll the hardware again.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Try changing it back to Not Present and see if that kicks the drive into gear and makes it read from the hardware again. Sometimes just flipping this setting back and forth is enough to reset the driver and make it poll the hardware again.




Tried doing the first part of that.  I haven't done that same thing when re-installing drivers, because the first time I did that, it was set to "Not Present"

But yea, I should try that.  For now, I'm glad I have internet and I'm off to buy lobsters whaich are cheap right now.

I'ts freeking hot out!


----------

